# Need a plow for '09 nissan titan



## Bikrboyzx10r

Im looking to start snowplowing and have found a 6'8 fisher homesteader for $600 bucks should i get it and just buy the mount?? Thank you


----------



## eric02038

what are you planning on doing with it? anything more than your driveway no-way, those plows are junk. your better off getting a used Fisher SD or LD


----------



## Bikrboyzx10r

yea i planned on doing more than my driveway i guess ill look for a bigger plow


----------



## linycctitan

You'll also need a 7'6", the 6'8" is not wide enough. Trust me, I'm strongly considering wings since there are plenty of times when my 7'6" is barely enough. Don't know if you're looking to go new or used, but new is worth the investment if you want a correct and reliable piece of equipment. Check out the Western or Fisher HTS, or SnoWay 26. These all work very well on the Titans.


----------



## mercer_me

6'8" is way to small for a full size truck. I would sugest either a 7.5' Fisher HT or 7.5' Boss Sport Duty for a Titan.


----------



## linycctitan

Bikrboyzx10r;1088204 said:


> yea i planned on doing more than my driveway i guess ill look for a bigger plow


So did you come up with anything yet? Where in NY are you?


----------



## Stik208

Guy I work with has had a Blizzard 760 on his 04 Titan since winter 04-05, it works well for him.


----------



## JPK Excavating

do not put a homestader on your nissan go for the hts i plow with a 06 nissan titan se 4 door and i have a nice shiny hts on it i love it best of all no cutting and relativly simple mount install will be easy to take it back of to move plow to another truck if needed i was thinking about making wings because the truck can really push


----------



## NHJAKE

I have a Boss 7.5 Sport Duty On my 04 Titan CC....going on 5yrs of doing 25 Driveways....Been great for me


----------



## jandjcarpentry

I'm putting a 7 ft Boss sport duty on my 04 Titan. Should I go for the 7'6" instead? Does 6" make a big difference.

Jayson


----------



## JPK Excavating

Absolutly go for the 7.5. I just pushed over a foot of snow with my titan. I ran it on a private road we do and I'm trying to. See if I can get wings fabbed to push 8.5. !ottom line is 7 is just way to small for any full size truck. Take it from someone who puts out eleven trucks in a storm u will not be sorry. With a 7.5 as a minumum for that wheel base. If u have any questions about the truck just let me kno
w


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Thanks for the info. Do you know if you can use the same undercarrige for the 7'6"


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Also, does it weigh down the front end too much.


----------



## JPK Excavating

Yes it will be the same I did a lot of research on the vehicle and I ultimatly chose a western hts due to. Westerns lower plow recievers being removable. And the western dealer being a friend pricing is all the same between 4000 to 4400. For western or boss depending on the dealers markup but I was very pleased with boss if the closest dealer was not 30 min away I would have liked to try one.


----------



## JPK Excavating

The front end will scape buy ten. 50 lbs bags of salt for behind the rear axle. Its not the it weighs it down so much its that a titan just sits low up front


----------



## mercer_me

jandjcarpentry;1178214 said:


> I'm putting a 7 ft Boss sport duty on my 04 Titan. Should I go for the 7'6" instead? Does 6" make a big difference.
> 
> Jayson


A 7' plow won't clear the tires. Get the 7.5'.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Thanks for the help. I have a cap with plenty of weight in back. With a 7'6" only 50 lbs heavier than the 7', do you think I can avoid any lifts for the front end.


----------



## mercer_me

jandjcarpentry;1179681 said:


> Thanks for the help. I have a cap with plenty of weight in back. With a 7'6" only 50 lbs heavier than the 7', do you think I can avoid any lifts for the front end.


I think you will be all set with out any lifts or leveling kits. You could put timbrens in but, you probly won't need them.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Finnally installed my plow. I'm glad I went with the 7'6". THANKS. This truck is a tank.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

I think Timbrens are a must. Just order a set. Has anyone else used just Timberns, not lifts, for 1/2 ton trucks?


----------



## mercer_me

Looks good. That is one of the few Titans I have sean with a plow. Do you have any pictures of the plow raised?


----------



## Greystorm

here is my 05 with a western mid weight steel 7'6". works awesome. I would never go skinnier with a full size truck,


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Greystorm;1227705 said:


> here is my 05 with a western mid weight steel 7'6". works awesome. I would never go skinnier with a full size truck,


Did you install Timbrens?


----------



## mercer_me

Greystorm;1227705 said:


> here is my 05 with a western mid weight steel 7'6". works awesome. I would never go skinnier with a full size truck,


Nice set-up. How does the Titan plow? 7.5' is the smallest you can go with a full sized truck.


----------



## linycctitan

Great looking rides there J&J and Grey! Always good to see others that are not afraid to work their Titans. Thinking about trading up to the Western midweight soon, as I like the Ultra mount a lot better than any others and I have a few real good local dealers. Best of luck boys!


----------

